# UK Fiance Visa - Healthcare Surcharge



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

I was asked to pay healthcare surcharge by UKVI, but I'm having problems with choosing relevant options in visa type at immigration-health-surcharge website.

At this website you are asked to choose relevant option in 'Visa Route' drop-down-list, and then depending on which visa route option you've chosen, you must choose suitable option in 'Visa Type' drop-down-list.



Since I am applying as a Fiancé under 'family of a settled person' visa (in order to get married in UK within 6 months and apply within the UK to remain in the UK), I'm choosing a 'settlement' option in 'Visa Route', which is the most suitable for my application. 



But when I choose 'settlement' option, it gives me to choose from the following options in 'Visa Type', where I can't find suitable option for my visa application, e.g. there is no option called 'Fiancé' or 'Marriage' or something similar:


· Child or Other Dependant of Settled Person
· Civil Partnership
· Family reunion - other dependant relative
· Family reunion - under Part 11 Asylum, Immigration Rules
· Husband
· Parent, Grandparent and Other Dependant Relative
· Post Flight - Non-Settled Person
· Unmarried partner
· Wife

Pls HELP as none of above is suitable for me! 

BTW: I've applied to get married in UK under Fiance Visa.


----------



## LS15 (May 9, 2015)

We are also applying under fiancé visa and understand that for fiancé visa you do not pay the surcharge (something about a 6 month visa doesn't require it I think?) but you do pay when you switch to spouse. I asked the same question as I didn't want to make any mistakes!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't have to pay anything and you don't have to get reference number from IHS portal.


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you LS15 and Joppa.
I made all the researches prior to my Fiance Visa application and I know that I don't have to pay it.
However, I received an email from UKVI (who is now processing my application) with request to pay it within 7 days otherwise my application will be refused and fee will not be refunded!

My Sponsor called their hotline (paid-line) and logged query about it and they assured us that it is a mistake and promised to contact us after they clarify everything.

I really hope that it is a mistake and I really don't want to suffer because of someone's human mistake!


----------



## LS15 (May 9, 2015)

Ain said:


> Thank you LS15 and Joppa.
> I made all the researches prior to my Fiance Visa application and I know that I don't have to pay it.
> However, I received an email from UKVI (who is now processing my application) with request to pay it within 7 days otherwise my application will be refused and fee will not be refunded!
> 
> ...


Please do update and let us know what happens - best of luck getting it sorted.


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

I will. Thanks a lot!
Me and my Fiance are so sad and stressed now, because we love each other so much and prepared everything so thoroughly and now we have this strange email...


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all I just wanted to update you on above.

1. Me and my Fiancée had to pay the IHS because Consulate asked me to pay it and told me to choose "Unmarried Partner" visa type at IHS website, although I understand that "Unmarried Partner" is different visa type (it has nothing to do with Fiancée visa), but I didn't want to receive refusal.

2. Recently I received an email which says that "A decision has now been made on your application..."

3. Same day my Fiancée received refund of the IHS payment we made.


Now I'm really confused (I will collect my passport next week only), and I think that there might be two outcomes out of my story:

a) my visa was granted and we were refunded because ECO realized that we were asked to pay it by mistake (by some junior staff at UKVI who probably thought we have to pay it since it is kinda settlement);

OR

b) my visa was refused and that is why they refunded it (however, there is no reason to refuse it as my visa application is very straightforward and has all the required documents and we meet all the requirements no doubt).

Dear Joppa! Pls share your opinion - what do think has happened?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

All you can do is wait. There is no sense in speculating.


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

I know it Nyclon, but as you may guess curiosity and worries taking over me.

I am really curious to hear other opinions and that's it - maybe someone had sort of similar experience or you saw similar from experience of other people....

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The NHS Surcharge is pretty new as it only started in April 2015 so there isn't a lot of history.


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Ain said:


> Hi all I just wanted to update you on above.
> 
> 1. Me and my Fiancée had to pay the IHS because Consulate asked me to pay it and told me to choose "Unmarried Partner" visa type at IHS website, although I understand that "Unmarried Partner" is different visa type (it has nothing to do with Fiancée visa), but I didn't want to receive refusal.
> 
> ...



Last and final update: I've got the visa


----------



## ladylove04 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ain said:


> Last and final update: I've got the visa


Congrats! How long did it take to get your visa?


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

ladylove04 said:


> Congrats! How long did it take to get your visa?



Thanks 
It took me 4 weeks from submission of documents till I got my passport back


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Wonderful news, congratulations Ain


----------



## OliveCatKnits (Mar 10, 2015)

Congratulations! Which visa was it, in the end? Unmarried partner or fiance?


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

MadeleineFalson said:


> Congratulations! Which visa was it, in the end? Unmarried partner or fiance?


I applied for Fiance Visa which does not need IHS. 
But I wrongly paid IHS choosing Unmarried Partner. Then whole IHS payment was refunded after decision was made.


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

clever-octopus said:


> Wonderful news, congratulations Ain


Thanks


----------



## LS15 (May 9, 2015)

Congratulations on your visa. It is good to know that you were refunded the NHS surcharge as well.


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

LS15 said:


> Congratulations on your visa. It is good to know that you were refunded the NHS surcharge as well.



Thanks


----------

